# Carpet Cleaning Service



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

My apartment has carpets in, and they need a bloody good clean (not a mess by me but when i first moved in!). Anyone know a decent reliable company who offer a steam cleaning service? All the ones i find online appear to be for rugs rather than carpets.

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't know anyone had carpets in Dubai, I would worry too much about bugs living in it. Ask the companies who do rugs if they will do your carpets, or ACE will probably do a steam cleaner you can hire to do it yourself.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

It is possibly the only apartment in Dubai with carpets and its horrible lol!

I just want to get someone to give them the once over, i moved in in Feb and am moving back to the UK in August. Need to try and sub let the apartment to recoup the money my company lent me! So want to get the carpet sorted!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Why you leaving Andy?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

If your carpet can be removed easily, then take it emirates automatic lundry but I not if they have branches close to you.

They do good carpet service.


----------

